# Wide angle lens for R5



## puffo25 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello, I own a EOS R5 and I have the following lenses: Samyang 10mm ED AC NCS f2,8, RF 15-35mm f2,8, EF 24-70 f2,8, RF 70-200 f2,8. I have a Nodal Ninja 4 rotator.
I shoot landscape, night/astro and street photography.
Mainly for astro/star trails/milky way and panoramic/landscape images I am wondering if there is in the market a very good wide lens. The Samyang 10mm is OK, but a bit wider and maybe brighter lens (autofocus will be perfect) is my dilemma as I do not really see anything available in the marlet, beside few manual focus lenses.
The older Canon 8-15mm F/4 fisheye is a possibility but first is not very bright and second is a bit old lens.
I am wondering if you think that anything is either already available or will come to the market soon (according to the Canon RF forcast for 2021 nothing), so just looking on alternative like Sigma art lenses...
What is your opinion?
Shall I just get the Canon 8-15 or I shold wait as sometimes will eventually come either in year 2021 or 2022?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 12, 2021)

Just going off rumors... there is nothing as wide as an 8 coming 'soon'. Again these are rumors so take them with a grain of salt, but the 'next' lenses lower than 14mm in an L, coming 'soon' is basically the 10-24/4. The others rumored lenses either start at 14 or are too far out to even list them.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks. So in principle the only available autofocus lens will be the Canon 8-15mm fisheye F/4 lens?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 12, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Thanks. So in principle the only available autofocus lens will be the Canon 8-15mm fisheye F/4 lens?


I would be surprised if that 10-24 won't also have AF. It is slated to not have IS though.


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2021)

8mm seems pretty wide to anticipate a really fast lens aimed at astrophotography. I'd have a hard time expecting anything faster than f/4 at that wide (if something that wide ever gets made for RF). If that lens did come, an f/4 may push your ISO way up even though you could get a pretty long exposure at that wide without star trails. 

It may not be feasible or acceptable depending on what you're going to be shooting, but for going ultra wide with astro photography, I'd probably recommend stitching images instead. If you're going to stitch, you could look at something between 14mm and 20mm and a lot faster (like f/1.4-f/2.8) instead of waiting for a lens that may never arrive. I've used a Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 for this and gotten results I've been really satisfied with in the past, considering hw cheap the lens is of course. Those stitched images can easily get into the 8mm (or wider) territory. Also, the final image ends up being huge, which often shrinks down the noise even more when re-sized down to a more normal size. I've got a few 80MP images of the night sky from a 5DIV that I still really enjoy.

This is a pretty good tutorial on doing it on the software side if you're interested: 



and this is the second half of the tutorial:





Good luck!


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 12, 2021)

Appreciated @amorse and congrat for your great youtube tutorials.
Cheers.


----------



## amorse (Feb 13, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Appreciated @amorse and congrat for your great youtube tutorials.
> Cheers.


Those are not my tutorials, but I did use them when I was learning to stitch and I found them super useful. Hopefully it works for you!


----------

